# Remington model 700 .222



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Thinking on purchasing this rifle....Anyone have any opinions on this rifle? Its paired up with a Barska 6.5x20 scope. Rifle is roughly 20 years old and is MINT. The reason I am thinking on picking it up is im looking for a good coyote gun because of the area I hunt and fish has a massive amount of coyote thats blown up and destroyed the deer and small game population! Any information would be appreciative and also an idea on Value would be nice as well! Thanks guys!


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Its a great round I have one in a CZ 527 American and had a TCR-83 years ago, very accurate, a breeze to load for(if you load) Hornady would probably be the route to go for factory. I have never shot a coyote with a 222 but I have heard other guys say it peforms well. You might want to swap out the scope seems like a little much magnification for a coyote rifle. Might want to look at a blue book for value but depending on whether its a heavy barrel or not I would put the value at around $5-600 without the scope.


----------



## Bwana J (Sep 12, 2010)

Think you'll like the Rem 700, its an excellent rifle and the .222 is also an excellent round. It would be real good medicine for Yotes. The .222 is extremely accurate and I've shot chucks out to about 400 yds with it. If the price is within your range, I'd grab it.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Thanks guys! And ya I agree the magnification is a little high.....and about the loads....i dont load my own as of right now but im in the progress of purchasing a new home that has a new 30x32 heated pole barn Id like to get set up with eventually! I dont believe its a heavy barrel and I can grab the rifle for only $350 so im pretty sure im going to grab it. When I do I will post up photos! Thanks!


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

There is a hunting website that I visit and a guy on there has a early 80s mfg 700 in 222 for sale and he wants $550 for it, if you can get one scoped up for $350 I would jump on it. You could probably get $75-100 out of the scope if you decide to change it out.


----------



## Bwana J (Sep 12, 2010)

If you do buy the gun, do some shooting with it before you dump the scope, it just may work out ok. Also agree on the Hornady ammo, for factory its good stuff.


----------



## ssv1761982 (Jun 2, 2004)

It is just a tiny bit slower than the 223, not enough to matter shooting ground hogs or coyotes here in Ohio. 

Try the Hornady ammo with 40 or 50 gr VMAX bullets.


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

Scum_Frog said:


> I can grab the rifle for only $350 so im pretty sure im going to grab it. When I do I will post up photos! Thanks!


Scum_Frog,
Well...did you get it or did you change your mind or was it gone before you could close the deal? Enquiring minds want to know. 

The triple duce set the standard for centerfire accuracy in .22 caliber rifles. I'd recommend a 50gr. V-Max for coyotes.

Bowhunter57


----------



## chet (Mar 11, 2008)

edit


----------



## ssv1761982 (Jun 2, 2004)

Did you get the 222? If it is still available I would drive out there and get myself.


----------

